# RUAG Ammotec



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

I just got a good deal on 500 rounds of 124 grain FMJ RUAG.

Velocity 1185 Energy 385 Vs. 1155 Fps Speer 9mm 124 grain Gold Dot JHP +P

This 124 NATO has serious POWER, going through 24 inches of ballistic gel. 

I am looking for a seller of their •9mm Luger ACTION Effect Deformation Ammo & •9mm Luger Subsonic

Are there any distributers out there?

Jannet


----------

